# Duluth Trading Co- apparel



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

has anyone here actually used any of their apparel, specifically their Quick Dry pants or shorts ?

I have been loyal to Columbia and Ex Officio is a touch out of my price range, but was looking at the pants or shorts as my summer training pants

Also interested in how their T shirts fit and wear but will be hard pressed to give up the Under Armour stuff


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

I wear the stretch fire hose pants. I love them. I seldom wear jeans anymore. Great for training with deep pockets. Great flannel shirts. Also a fan of their light weight thermal underware. Can't beat their no bull guarantee.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I like their t-shirts and polo shirts (with pockets) I have a pair of the fire hose pants but frankly prefer Carhartt, which has a much more convenient transmitter pocket.

Their stuff is pretty pricey (not relative to UA though) but everything I have is very nice quality.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

DoubleHaul said:


> I like their t-shirts and polo shirts (with pockets) I have a pair of the fire hose pants but frankly prefer Carhartt, which has a much more convenient transmitter pocket.
> 
> *Their stuff is pretty pricey (not relative to UA though*) but everything I have is very nice quality.


that is why I asked..paying upwards of $55 for a pair of outdoor pants is not exactly in my wheelhouse,unless those pants last twice as long as the competition..We have an Under Armour outlet store and I usually peek in there every couple of weeks just to pick up deals on their shirts. I use them almost exclusively as layer gear during hunting season

I have tried Champion,Starter,Adidas,Columbia,Cabelas,and BPS type of wicking undershirts, but Duluth pants look to be the ticket for fit and durability. I used to like the cargo pant but ended filling them with everything from shells,ear plugs,gloves,cellphones etc. but don't like looking like a pack mule


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Bon,

Check out Mountain Khakis Equater Pants. I love these things and they are incredibly comfortable and well built.

http://www.mountainkhakis.com/products/men/pants/ms-equatorial-pant.cfm

Their Original Mountain Pant is hard to beat for training or hunting. In the winter I practically live in mine.

All the best,

Richard


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Gunners Up said:


> Bon,
> 
> Check out Mountain Khakis Equater Pants. I love these things and they are incredibly comfortable and well built.
> 
> ...



Thats the kind of pant I was looking for...need the long pant for protection but we all get wet, sometimes by choice....Should have guessed they are out of Jackson Hole Wy. one of my favorite places on earth. There used to be some great places to train dogs there. Good fishing too. Very cold water


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> Thats the kind of pant I was looking for...need the long pant for protection but we all get wet, sometimes by choice....Should have guessed they are out of Jackson Hole Wy. one of my favorite places on earth. There used to be some great places to train dogs there. Good fishing too. Very cold water


Mountain Khaki is out of Jackson Hole in about the same way Texas Pete is out of Texas. Not at all. Founded and headquartered in Charlotte, NC buy a couple of guys who sold their web development firm to iXL in the dotcom days. The Jackson stuff is just part of the branding to make the country club set feel good about paying twice the price for Carhartt knock-offs and to allow the backers to write off ski trips. The pants were originally made in NC but I think they have moved overseas with growth--still shipped into and out of a warehouse in Gastonia, NC. It is now owned by Freedom Group with a HQ in Madison, NC.

Their early marketing campaign of spamming serious fly fishing message boards like the Drake with countless "best pants ever" posts have made them something of a negative internet meme in the FF world.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

DoubleHaul said:


> Mountain Khaki is out of Jackson Hole in about the same way Texas Pete is out of Texas. Not at all. Founded and headquartered in Charlotte, NC buy a couple of guys who sold their web development firm to iXL in the dotcom days. The Jackson stuff is just part of the branding to make the country club set feel good about paying twice the price for Carhartt knock-offs and to allow the backers to write off ski trips. The pants were originally made in NC but I think they have moved overseas with growth--still shipped into and out of a warehouse in Gastonia, NC. It is now owned by Freedom Group with a HQ in Madison, NC.
> 
> Their early marketing campaign of spamming serious fly fishing message boards like the Drake with countless "best pants ever" posts have made them something of a negative internet meme in the FF world.


Don't know nothing about that. MK's are my go to pants for everything.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Gunners Up : I do like those training grounds ,I see a couple of angled keyhole blinds through the trees


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

I got some of DTC's stuff - it's OK but none is made in the USA. When I noticed that 
I no longer open the catalog. The fire hose jeans are heavy but take the skin off the 
back of your hand when digging in the pocket. 

Nothing is inexpensive any more - Sierra Trading used to be, no longer are.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> Gunners Up : I do like those training grounds ,I see a couple of angled keyhole blinds through the trees


Bon,

That's part of the RockErin training complex in Stillwater, OK. We are really fortunate to have it here. Unbelievably nice property. Just need some rain!!!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> I got some of DTC's stuff - it's OK but none is made in the USA. When I noticed that
> I no longer open the catalog. The fire hose jeans are heavy but take the skin off the
> back of your hand when digging in the pocket.
> 
> Nothing is inexpensive any more - *Sierra Trading used to be*, no longer are.


I went to my first Sierra Trading Post last year in Cheyenne WY. when I met up with ABIII, it was VERY expensive, the new Sportsmen Warehouse was still under construction, so I shopped at the Murdoch's around the corner and had a great time


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I love Duluth's jeans and I have some of their long sleeve Henley t's and some thermal tops. All of their stuff wears like iron and fits well. No experience with the pants you are asking about, but the clothes I have gotten from Duluth I highly recommend!.


----------



## Ranger12 (Mar 20, 2014)

As for the pants I am not a big fan but do like the shirts. Gunners Up I do like the grounds!


----------



## DDay (May 14, 2014)

Duluth makes good products across the board.


----------



## Nathan O (May 27, 2014)

DTC's medium weight wool blend socks are the toughest and best I have owned, and I love wool socks enough to wear them with sandals.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Gunners Up said:


> Bon,
> 
> Check out Mountain Khakis Equater Pants. I love these things and they are incredibly comfortable and well built.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I checked it out and found that they have long inseam pants for Ladies. I just got a pair, they fit great. Now I got choices besides Eddie Bauer's "Blakey" fit.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Renee,

Your welcome! I like their gear. It's rugged holding up while hunting and training and looks good at a trial or on date night!

RD


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

BonMallari said:


> has anyone here actually used any of their apparel, specifically their Quick Dry pants or shorts ?
> 
> I have been loyal to Columbia and Ex Officio is a touch out of my price range, but was looking at the pants or shorts as my summer training pants
> 
> Also interested in how their T shirts fit and wear but will be hard pressed to give up the Under Armour stuff


 I have a shirt and a pair of firehose pants. I don't like the shirt all that much, but I like the pants. I like mountain khakis better though. MK makes a nylon type blend pant that is pretty light and dries fast as well.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

DoubleHaul said:


> Mountain Khaki is out of Jackson Hole in about the same way Texas Pete is out of Texas. Not at all. Founded and headquartered in Charlotte, NC buy a couple of guys who sold their web development firm to iXL in the dotcom days. The Jackson stuff is just part of the branding to make the country club set feel good about paying twice the price for Carhartt knock-offs and to allow the backers to write off ski trips. The pants were originally made in NC but I think they have moved overseas with growth--still shipped into and out of a warehouse in Gastonia, NC. It is now owned by Freedom Group with a HQ in Madison, NC.
> 
> Their early marketing campaign of spamming serious fly fishing message boards like the Drake with countless "best pants ever" posts have made them something of a negative internet meme in the FF world.


Never heard of this and I am on several fly fishing forums. I wouldn't consider them Carhartt knockoffs either. Are Wranglers a Levis knockoff?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

jackh said:


> Never heard of this and I am on several fly fishing forums. I wouldn't consider them Carhartt knockoffs either. *Are Wranglers a Levis knockoff*?


Wranglers are for REAL cowboys....and with the exception of maybe True Religion or Diesel jeans, they form to the backside of the female anatomy quite well.....

Today's Levi's are not the ones we grew up with so many years ago


----------



## BHMB02 (Jun 1, 2012)

Good stuff but a bit expensive. I have the dry fit shorts and really them. I like the fact they have bigger sizes to pick from. We have several stores in the twin cities area.


----------



## BHMB02 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have several DTC shirts, pants and shorts. Good product but you pay for it.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I just dont like pants!!

Its gonna be a very long day for you if Lainee ever sees you with your transmitter in your back pocket! seriously,, you wont hear the end of it!


----------

